
The Tesla Pickup Truck Will Face Tough Questions on Reliability - clouddrover
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4275221-tesla-pickup-truck-will-face-tough-questions-reliability
======
ecpottinger
Why would one assume a stock analyst knows what makes a good truck?

Especially, when Seeking Alpha analysts have been so wrong in predicting Tesla
sales so far.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
Come on, are these people who live in terror of tesla succeeding even trying?
There's no truck announcement. One day they'll have one, it will probably be
about the same as the other cars,for good or bad.

I can't understand the insanity. They make cars, apparently some people like
them. When they make a truck it will probably continue on as they have so far.

